# Young Rappers Arrested In Iran



## Tank (Nov 10, 2010)

Nov 8 2010 

POLICE in Iran are reportedly cracking down on the latest source of annoyance - teenage rappers.

According to reports, officers are determined to deal with underground groups of rappers in the capital, Tehran.

"Those who have been arrested are among those who have veered away from proper behavior," Tehran Police Chief Hussain Sajedinia told ILNA news agency.

Young rappers arrested in Iran - Daily Express


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 10, 2010)

I wish our police would do the same thing here in the U.S.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I wish our police would do the same thing here in the U.S.



The US doesn't reject the playing of musical instruments as in your backward and ignorant Muslim culture.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 24, 2010)

Perhaps if George Soros et al didn't inundate their children with despicable ghetto trash culture they wouldn't be so angry? This is no different than attempts by Tokyo Rose or any of her predecessors in as many wars. We all do the same thing.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Perhaps if George Soros et al didn't inundate their children with despicable ghetto trash culture they wouldn't be so angry? This is no different than attempts by Tokyo Rose or any of her predecessors in as many wars. We all do the same thing.



Perhaps if the Mooslims in Iran transitioned out of the Middle Ages and gave up their backward culture, Iran could be welcomed into the civilized world.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if George Soros et al didn't inundate their children with despicable ghetto trash culture they wouldn't be so angry? This is no different than attempts by Tokyo Rose or any of her predecessors in as many wars. We all do the same thing.
> ...



From a truly fundamental american standpoint Iran isn't any of our concern, but that means little to anyone anymore.

 In any event nobody with any education would mistake iranians for medieval people.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



You know less than zero about the subject matter, psycho loser.

Iranian dominance over Persian Gulf oil has repercusisons for the US.  So, too, Iran's adherence to Islamic Ithna Ashariyyah that calls for the destruction of the world which they believe will result in their mahdi [messiah]

Iran supports Hizballah responsible for the deaths of 300 Marines in Beirut.  Iran supports Hamas which, along with Iran, envisions a global Islamic caliphate through jihad.

Why waste bandwidth with your ignorant and idioitic posts.   You only get bitch slapped.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 25, 2010)

Actually, it was you who just got slapped and predictably, like 90% of the other so called "adults" on this site you simply retaliate with irrational, childish insults. Very impressive. 

You can pray for the day U.S. bombers start laying waste to Iran, but IF it ever happens it won't be any time soon so why not do yourself a favor and stop with the John Bolton impersonation and actually READ what people who shape U.S. foreign policy have to say on this matter instead of reacting like a sheep to the whims of some, obviously, prestigious writer at the award winning "daily express".


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Actually, it was you who just got slapped



Actually, only in your delusional, psychotic mind, Charles Manson. Take your schizophrenia medication.  

Since you're brain-addled, here, again, is why Iran is a threat...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3015393-post7.html

Furthermore, a survey among Arabs found Iran as the #1 threat.  But, you know better, dumbass?

Financial Times--


> A survey by YouGov, commissioned by Qatar&#8217;s Doha Debates and published last week, found that on the Arab side 80 per cent of those surveyed do not believe Iran&#8217;s assurances that it is not trying to develop nuclear weapons.
> 
> The poll, which surveyed more than 1,000 people in 18 Arab countries last month, found that most see Iran as a bigger threat to security than Israel, with a third believing Iran is just as likely as Israel to target Arab countries.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/56f4f554-e8d3-11de-a756-00144feab49a.html#axzz19IMddp1T


----------



## Jos (Dec 27, 2010)

Original story Young rappers arrested in Iran - CNN.com 
Which mentions the use of illegal drugs, ie alcohol,


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jos said:


> Original story Young rappers arrested in Iran - CNN.com
> Which mentions the use of illegal drugs, ie alcohol,



allah doesn't have rhythm, jiihadi.  

*Why I left Islam
By Waleed Al-Husseini *


> *Islam is an authoritarian religion that does not respect the individuals freedom of choice, which is easily noticeable from its barbaric verdicts such as stoning the adulterous, pushing the homosexuals off a cliff and killing the apostates for daring to express a different viewpoint. Then there is the plight of other religions followers in the Muslim State. Islam urges its followers to fight the infidels until they convert or agree to pay a tax known as "Jizya" per capita in total submission.The sacred texts in Islam also encourage blatant war and conquest of new territories to spread the religion of Muhammad, instead of using peaceful means to convey the message, relying only on a rational argumentative scheme; something that Islam, like any other religion for that matter, evidently lacks. It is simply a terrible insult to human values and a proof of unprecedented dementia.
> *
> 
> I was flabbergasted when I learnt the commandments of Islam regarding the alliance and disavowal and the aberrant division of the world into believers and unbelievers, with all the outrageous provisions this implies for the "Dhimmis" and the Jizya "! A man also has the right to correct his wife by beating her and / or deserting the marital bed if she refuses to submit to his will. She has no choice when it comes to satisfying his sexual desire whenever he feels like it, with no regard whatsoever of her feelings and desires.
> ...


Why I left Islam


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tank said:


> Nov 8 2010
> 
> POLICE in Iran are reportedly cracking down on the latest source of annoyance - teenage rappers.
> 
> ...



How FUCKED UP.......


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I wish our police would do the same thing here in the U.S.



Why?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2010)

Jos said:


> Original story Young rappers arrested in Iran - CNN.com
> Which mentions the use of illegal drugs, ie alcohol,



Alot of Iranian youth drink and use drugs, Iran has one of the highest drug use rates in the world along with the US.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I MEAN SERIOUSLY FUCKIN FUCKED UP.

Ima rapper, singer, writer, etc.  I like to drink, smoke, etc.  These are all things that are obviously covered under PERSONAL LIBERTY, freedom, etc.

It just hit home again how truly evil, and oppressive/repressive that excuse for a "government" is.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 29, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> I MEAN SERIOUSLY FUCKIN FUCKED UP.
> 
> Ima rapper, singer, writer, etc.  I like to drink, smoke, etc.  These are all things that are obviously covered under PERSONAL LIBERTY, freedom, etc.
> 
> It just hit home again how truly evil, and oppressive/repressive that excuse for a "government" is.



There are no "liberties" in Iran, even certain hair cuts are not allowed there anymore.

Iran launches crackdown on Western hairstyles, Culture Ministry bans mullet, ponytails, long hair


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 29, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



That's only because you're fundamentally an empty suit.  Iran is a US-designated state sponsor of terrorism that arms, funds and trains Hizaballah which murdered 300 Marines in Beirut and which has sleeper cells throughout the US.  Furthermore, Iran is a threat to the supply of oil originating from the Persian Gulf. 

Iran is also run by irrational religious fanatics who subscribe to Shiite Ithna Ashariyya theology that calls for world destruction.

You're so clueless, it's not even funny.  But, we still laugh at you


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You are really caught up with that  barracks explosion 25 years ago aren't you? Did you lose a relative? What makes this event so important to you? Why is it more important than say, the soviets shooting down that Korean airliner with prominent americans onboard? There must be something that explains your myopic preoccupation with hating muslims with the passion that you put into it. Furthermore, why isn't your silly ass in the military wasting these brown vermin which you so despise? Oh wait, you're too fat and old, my bad.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if George Soros et al didn't inundate their children with despicable ghetto trash culture they wouldn't be so angry? This is no different than attempts by Tokyo Rose or any of her predecessors in as many wars. We all do the same thing.
> ...



Yeah. Songs about hitting that ass are really progressive.

Iran needs to join us in our push into the future.(irony intended)


I can imagine what music will be like in 10 years.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 30, 2010)

I just about snarfed my coffee when I read that USAToday voted Kanye West as Entertainer of the year......or some other such nonsense.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 30, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I wish our police would do the same thing here in the U.S.
> ...



Noise pollution.  The same reason it is illegal to drive a truck using compression brakes in a city or a car without a muffler.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 30, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Does everyone know you're mentally il?

They do now: You wrote...


> Eat a bullet you inbred white trash maggot





> Thank you Harry Reid, may you develop anal cancer and die an agonizing death before your descent to hell


----------



## Booster Bob (Jan 11, 2011)

Rappers everywhere should be arrested, starting with the US. Should send them all to Haiti so they can see what poor people with no chance in life look like.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 11, 2011)

Marc39 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I wish our police would do the same thing here in the U.S.
> ...



Certain christian religious sects do.


----------



## jckryan (Feb 18, 2011)

Booster Bob said:


> Rappers everywhere should be arrested, starting with the US. Should send them all to Haiti so they can see what poor people with no chance in life look like.




You're preaching to the choir!!! 


"Right Here, right now" by Jesus Jones would be sweeet (or "Revolution" from those dudes across the pond).


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Tank said:


> Nov 8 2010
> 
> POLICE in Iran are reportedly cracking down on the latest source of annoyance - teenage rappers.
> 
> ...


I like this idea because rap music leads to gang crime, huge rims with little side walled tires, wearing pants below the butt cheeks, stolen bikes, excessive ingesting of KFC and Colt 45 and communism.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 21, 2011)

Booster Bob said:


> Rappers everywhere should be arrested, starting with the US. Should send them all to Haiti so they can see what poor people with no chance in life look like.



Rappers are no poor people.
Maybe they were once upon a time. 
They all sell an image for the male teenager generation. 

To your Haiti example:
Poverty is poverty. Simple as that. 
The only difference is whether the State intercepts some of the poverty through social programs or assistance by offering basic medicinal support and having programs for children living in poverty households. 
You will live a miserable life anywhere in this world, if you don't have enough money. 

Most rappers don't sing about poverty anyway. 
Most of them sing either about sex or violence. 
The only theme where they sing about poverty is when they claim to have lived as a drug-dealer before they've become rappers. 
The underlying statement of that is not the poverty, but being a 'gangster'.


----------

